
We need to teach 10M Canadians to code or we’ll get left behind - john_mac
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-commentary/we-need-to-teach-10-million-canadians-to-code-or-well-get-left-behind/article32334031/?cmpid=rss1
======
lsiunsuex
No you don't. You just need to wait until Trump is elected as president in
November and 10M coders will move to Canada from the USA.

